# Powershot G9 Vs PowerShot A650 IS. (Opinions needed)



## -K4G- (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

as stated in the title above, i need help choosing between the two. So i need your unbiased opinions.
If you have a better suggestion let me know too.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 6, 2008)

Can't go wrong with either, but the G9 is much more camera. We have a G6 that is still pretty awesome years after getting it. Just upgraded to an EOS 450D. It rocks.


----------

